# Accessoires non pris en charge....



## bugs974 (23 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens de changer mon iPod Touch 1G 8Go contre un Touch 3G 32Go.
Le problème: mes accessoires qui fonctionnaient très bien avec mon premier iTouch ne sont pas "pris en charge "par mon nouveau modèle.

- Un transmetteur FM de chez macway.
- Un dock audio "noname".

et maintenant un simple chargeur 220V/USB qui n'est pas "pris en charge"... 

Du coup, je n'ai plus de moyen simple de recharger mon itouch en déplacement.... 

Est- ce un problème connu ?
Existe-il une solution simple ?
Dois-je remplacer tous mes accessoires? si oui, comment reconnaitre les accessoires compatibles iPod Touch 3G ?


----------



## bugs974 (26 Février 2010)

Alors je me réponds tout seul.  Les anciens iPods acceptaient la recharge 15v du FireWire, pas les nouveaux! Du coup, pas mal d'anciens accessoires en 12-15v sont incompatibles. Pour mon chargeur USB, il fonctionne avec le cordon d'origine de mon iTouch 3G mais pas avec celui de mon vieil iPod 1G et je ne sais pas pourquoi.  Pour info, on trouve sur le store et chez Macway, un adaptateur pour les anciens accessoires à 35....


----------

